# Venus Flytraps Tutorial (real time)



## Applepoisoneer (Aug 8, 2021)

Welcome to the beginnings of my Gruesome Garden! Right now it just looks like a bunch of foam and PVC, but hopefully I'll be able to whip it into shape before Halloween is visible on the horizon. 
I've done a few steps already, but I'm going to post each one in a new post in this thread so you can scroll and follow along. The project is about half-way complete, and I'll be posting more as paint dries, pieces arrive, etc.

Without further ado, let's get spooky!

*Step 1; Gather Your Supplies!

You will need;*
-Foam Footballs
-A utility Knife
-Air Dry Foam Clay
-Air Dry ceramic Clay

Liquid Latex
Acrylic Paint
Heavy craft wire
-Artificial vines and foliage

I ordered most of my supplies on Amazon, where getting multi packs of foam footballs is a little easier. However, if you can get out to a dollar store or consignment shop, you may be able to find them there too.


----------



## Applepoisoneer (Aug 8, 2021)

*Step 2: Cut Footballs*

Cut your footballs nearly in half horizontally. Stop about 3/4ths the way through the ball. I don't recommend cutting along the seam, as it may keep splitting over time.

*Step 2.5: Propping the Mouth*

-Take a portion of Air Dry Foam Clay that represents how wide you want your flytrap's mouth opened, and roll it into a cylinder. The thicker your cylinder, the wider your flytrap's mouth will be opened.
- Push the cylinder deep into the gap between the top and bottom halves of the football, into the crevice where you stopped cutting the football across. 
-Smooth out any protruding pieces of clay to make it flush with the sides of the football.





























I didn't think it was worth making a separate post for these two steps, since you can do them one right after another.


----------



## Applepoisoneer (Aug 8, 2021)

*Step 3: Add Lips*

-After your foam clay has air dried for at least 24 hours, grab another handful of it and roll out a long, thin cylinder. I recommend it being about the thickness of your thumb.
- Lay the fat noodle of foam along the top edge of your football to make the upper lip. Gently blend the top half of that noodle into the top half of the football. When that seems secure, blend the bottom half of the noodle into the mouth of the flytrap. It may not look completely seamless, but as long as it's secure and consistent across the lip, you've done a good job. 
-Repeat this process for the bottom lip, making sure to smooth as you go.
-If your noodles ended up being a little longer than the parameter of your football, pinch them together where they meet and smooth them against the football to complete the mouth. 

Optional Step 3.5: Add Tongue
Depending on the position of your flytrap, you may wish to add a tongue. It's not necessary to do so, but it won't hurt your creation either.
-Create a short, stubby cylinder of foam clay, and flatten it with your palm.
-Shape the clay into a rough tongue shape, and crease the middle with your finger.
-Place the tongue at the back of the mouth, and blend the root of the tongue into the foam you used to prop the mouth open.
-Blend the sides of the tongue gently into the inside bottom of the football, leaving the tip untouched.


----------



## OTMotormouth (Aug 27, 2021)

I was looking at craft pumpkins to make this but the foam football is most def a better shape and more affordable. Following to see the next steps!


----------



## JumbotheClown (Aug 18, 2017)

This is such a good idea!!


----------



## Applepoisoneer (Aug 8, 2021)

Hey all, sorry this tutorial kind of stalled out for a bit, but a bunch of life stuff came up, and the latex paint took longer to dry than I was expecting, but I'll get the next step up as soon as the second coat of paint is dry.
Thanks for being patient.


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks (Aug 18, 2021)

Ahh I thought of a DIY giant plant before. Thanks for the tip on foam footballs.


----------



## Applepoisoneer (Aug 8, 2021)

Hey all.
I want to apologize that this has taken so long. I've had some concern about where I'm going to be living, which has only recently been resolved. Additionally, other, more digital Halloween projects have kind of eaten up a lot of my time. But with those excuses out of the way, I wanted to at least post what I've got thus far.

*Step 4: paint*
Once your flytrap has big, kissable lips, it's time to paint!
-In a container with a lid, mix mask or mold-making liquid latex and pigment (or use acrylic paint if you can't get pigment). I used acrylic paint on these. One thing you'll need to be aware of if you use paint is that you'll have to account for the whiteness of the latex. This means you'll need more paint if you intend to do darker colors.
-With a disposable chip brush, paint the mouth, tongue, top and bottom. I suggest doing the lips last. That way, you don't risk getting your top and bottom color on them, and you can cover up any jagged edges with your lip color.
*(Note: **My footballs had grooves in them. Rather than filling them with paint or foam, I chose to use a darker green first, then brush a lighter green on the raised portions for added **dimension**.)*

(Yeah, they totally look like Watermelons this way)


----------



## Applepoisoneer (Aug 8, 2021)

Alright ghouls, if you haven't totally given up on this tutorial, then let's keep it creepin'

*Step 5: Add Teeth*

As cute as they are without, it'll be pretty hard for your flytraps to eat Trick or Treaters without a fine set of pointy teeth.

-Using your air-dry ceramic clay, form long, narrow spikes with a point at each end. For added appeal, you can also give them a wider middle for a wider base when they're sticking out of the foam.

-Allow to dry until hard
-Once fully cured, use one end of the spike to poke a hole in the gum line of your flytrap. Remove the spike and apply glue to the tip, then reinsert in the pre-made hole. Add as many teeth as you like.

*(NOTE: Pictures are coming soon. For some reason, my phone camera and the site are having a disagreement.)*


----------

